# Legal Advice



## ssj3boruto (Feb 13, 2021)

This morning I heard quite a bit of noise coming from one of my neighbours. I live in a block of flats so some residual noise is unavoidable time to time, but this was almost banging off the walls in volume. I woke up and considered putting on a robe because I was wearing Christmas pyjamas (they're cosier than my usual tshirt and shorts) but was spurred to immediate action by another loud crash.

I quite firmly knocked on their door, which was answered in a few moments by an Irish guy who looked at me quizzically. I said (quite politely) that I had heard a lot of commotion and wanted to make sure everything was alright. He looked surprised and said no no, it was all fine, to which I asked if that was the case could he mind the noise as it was rather disruptive. He said that was no problem, but decided to disrespectfully add 'laddy' to the end.

Firstly, I'm 45 years old, secondly (and as folks on Discord know), I'm 5'3" and this came off as a blatant insult against my stature. I am comfortable with my height and in many parts of the world would be above average. I'm afraid that I fell a rising rage and pushed my neighbour. It was a firm and hard shove, he knew then that he couldn't mess with me.

Unfortunately his roommate was walking back to the flat without me noticing and he got me in a shoulder lock before I knew what was happening. He asked me to calm down in what I assumed was a very feminine Italian accent. As my feet were lifted off the floor I began to kick, then they moved their forearm over my windpipe and I don't remember much else.

I'm now sat outside because I didn't think to take a key and waiting for the concierge to send someone with a spare or a locksmith. I am really upset and am considering legal options as they could have given me brain damage and also ruined my pyjama bottoms. If the lock needs replacing that could be over £100. I don't see any way to amicably deal with these thugs outside of a court, given they would turn to assault. I know I need to speak to the police but I want to get changed first and then consider what I want to file against then.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2021)

This really happened? Holy cow.

You touched his roomie first. You can charge the guy who choked you since you didn't shove him I think? But uh he could argue he was defending his roomate who you assaulted. Where you live? People can reference the law from your country.

also lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 13, 2021)

QUIZZICALLY


----------



## Catamount (Feb 13, 2021)

I am going to toy around with this word for a while.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 13, 2021)

RemChu said:


> This really happened? Holy cow.
> 
> You touched his roomie first. You can charge the guy who choked you since you didn't shove him I think? But uh he could argue he was defending his roomate who you assaulted. Where you live? People can reference the law from your country.
> 
> also lol


I admit that I did place hands on him first, which is why I'm asking advice. If not there would be little point to recounting what was a fairly unpleasant and frankly embarrassing story. I did shove him in a firm manner as stated, however I did not do so in a way that could cause any kind of injury. It is possible that his roommate interpreted it to be more hostile than it was as I did make an aggressive noise during the push.

I think it is worth noting that you cannot just say whatever you want to people, so am wondering if the Irish neighbour also broke the law first when he called me 'laddy'.

I live in the UK.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 13, 2021)

My advice is to not post this on a public forum. If you decided to take it to trial or whatever, it could be used against you. This is almost like a statement but you want to make an official one with your lawyer at the police station rather than emptying your mind on the internet without a legal expert to stop you incriminating yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Island (Feb 13, 2021)

Talk to the police or a legal expert or both if you're serious about this.

But personally, unless you're afraid of retaliation, this doesn't sound serious enough to pursue any further.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

Are you really 5'3?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 13, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> My advice is to not post this on a public forum. If you decided to take it to trial or whatever, it could be used against you. This is almost like a statement but you want to make an official one with your lawyer at the police station rather than emptying your mind on the internet without a legal expert to stop you incriminating yourself.


This does sound sensible but I don't want to lose my post count. In probability no one involved is also part of Naruto Forums.


Island said:


> Talk to the police or a legal expert or both if you're serious about this.
> 
> But personally, unless you're afraid of retaliation, this doesn't sound serious enough to pursue any further.


Unfortunately the police did come to see me, apparently the Irish gentleman had a split lip. I didn't recall this though in hindsight I'm wondering if I kicked him during my earlier flurry. The police didn't arrest me because they thought I was my son.


Aphrodite said:


> Are you really 5'3?


Prince, one of the greatest artists of all time, was 5'2".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> This does sound sensible but I don't want to lose my post count. In probability no one involved is also part of Naruto Forums.
> 
> Unfortunately the police did come to see me, apparently the Irish gentleman had a split lip. I didn't recall this though in hindsight I'm wondering if I kicked him during my earlier flurry. The police didn't arrest me because they thought I was my son.
> 
> Prince, one of the greatest artists of all time, was 5'2".


You never told me. I'm an inch shorter then you.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2021)

Aphrodite said:


> You never told me. I'm an inch shorter then you.


It never came up, it is convenient in a way as I like taller women (my ex-wife was 5'9").

I saw my Irish neighbour today and we agreed that the situation got out of hand. He had already told the officers he didn't want to press charges and it was my other neighbour (Agnus, who is somewhat of a busybody) who raised the complaint. I was wrong to shove and his roommate was wrong to choke me. Apparently his roommate is quite aggressive to him too at times, which making me wonder if I should try and help by getting revenge on him. After all, there was little harm involved until Mario choked me.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2021)

Well work on that temper bro. Glad to hear things worked out. Just try and move on.

You don't want to react like that for something so small what if that guy had bumped his head wrong and died or something? Take it easy dude. I get that's a sore spot for you, but uh yeah. Iono.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> It never came up, it is convenient in a way as I like taller women (my ex-wife was 5'9").
> 
> I saw my Irish neighbour today and we agreed that the situation got out of hand. He had already told the officers he didn't want to press charges and it was my other neighbour (Agnus, who is somewhat of a busybody) who raised the complaint. I was wrong to shove and his roommate was wrong to choke me. Apparently his roommate is quite aggressive to him too at times, *which making me wonder if I should try and help by getting revenge on him*. After all, there was little harm involved until Mario choked me.


No, don't do that mate. This has ended in the best way it possibly could. De-escalated.

Your temper got your blood up and that shit could have gotten much worse, once you're out cold anything could have happened. I'm glad you're ok but this is why it's almost always a stupid idea to put your hands on someone. It wasnt self defence it was your temper. It could be argued the room mate acted in self defence and you were in the wrong here. Choking you was an overreaction yes. But pushing someone for saying "laddy" is a massive over reaction too. Objectively it looks like an unprovoked attack.

To contemplate revenge of any kind for such a small incident could turn real messy for literally no reason at all. Be grateful for what you got mate and leave it all alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 14, 2021)

Are you male or female? Either way, who cares if he called you "lady" and what does height have to do with it. Being 5'3 isn't that bad, aren't Wolverine and Vegeta that height?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Feb 14, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> Firstly, I'm 45 years old


You're in your 40s and you do animation? Noice!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm in a lot of pain at the moment, so I will do my best to recount the day's events.

I didn't read these messages until now, but generally found myself agreeing that revenge was not worth the trouble, but I admit it still hurt that I was choked unconscious and left soiled in the hallway in my own building. No ambulance was called and I called my GP who recommended I come in for a checkup. I also spoke to my ex-wife who said I was pathetic for letting him 'walk all over me' and basically insulted my manhood.

What happened was not the most rational or sensible course of action, but I am not sure I was in the wrong all things considered.

I went to the gym to cool off and saw Mario there. I admit I wasn't sure whether to leave immediately but I stayed, he didn't say anything but clearly looked down on me. I was using dumbbells and formed a plan to 'accidentally' clip him with one of them when he walked by towards the locker room. He spent ages so I ended up doing too many reps and could barely lift my arms. I swang my arm up and let go but he dodged it. He looked at me like he knew what I'd done, so I owned it, I stared him down and he walked away.

I spent a lot longer in the gym before going to the locker room, but somehow he was still there. I considered showering at home because he was clearly waiting for me, but I felt he wouldn't do anything where people could see. It turned out he was waiting for me to enter the shower, assumingly because there was no CCTV coverage. As he came in, he moved to grab me and I threw my shampoo at him. He still managed to grab me and pushed me into the wall and started shouting threats in Italian. I tried to grab my body wash but just knocked it over. I was genuinely frightened but anger was keeping me from giving up. As I struggled he slipped and we both tumbled on the marble. As I mounted him I wanted to say something clever but just kept hitting him instead. It was at that moment that one of the older guys there came in with the staff and pulled us apart.

I didn't notice till afterwards but my hip was badly bruised, I'd guess on the fall and my knee's a bit twisted. I think it's fair to say that I won the fight but we did both get banned from the gym. I called back my ex-wife but she just mocked me for fighting naked, as if I had a choice on the matter. I think it shows that in a fair environment, without any tools, clothes or weapons, I defeated him. I am going to just raise a chargeback for my gym membership though, as I don't think going back to set up a refund for my remaining time this month is worth it.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 14, 2021)

This is just gonna escalate further and further. There are so many things they can do to make your life hell. They were being loud the other day. What's stopping them from being loud the entire time, all day every day? Piss up your door? Assault you in the corridor? 

This isn't going to end well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2021)

Some people would pay for that experience.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

Bro. Seriosuly, it's awful the way your ex wife spoke to you and belittled you but find healthier ways to deal with that insecurity than anger and plotting violence.

What you described today was another altercation that you initiated. It wasn't necessary whatsoever, you ended up hurt because of it, you hurt him and it could have been really serious given you both fell on a marble floor. It sounds like you Ground and pounded him. For what? To make yourself feel better? .

Please leave this alone and honestly take some steps to deal with those demons it's going to get you in trouble/hurt or worse again and again. Let it go.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Are you male or female? Either way, who cares if he called you "lady" and what does height have to do with it. Being 5'3 isn't that bad, aren't Wolverine and Vegeta that height?


The term used was 'Laddy/laddie' as in lad. Commonly used in the UK and Ireland.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Bro. Seriosuly, it's awful the way your ex wife spoke to you and belittled you but find healthier ways to deal with that insecurity than anger and plotting violence.
> 
> What you described today was another altercation that you initiated. It wasn't necessary whatsoever, you ended up hurt because of it, you hurt him and it could have been really serious given you both fell on a marble floor. It sounds like you Ground and pounded him. For what? To make yourself feel better? .
> 
> Please leave this alone and honestly take some steps to deal with those demons it's going to get you in troublr/hurt or worse again and again. Let it go.


I can't tell if this is parody lol. Reads like a homo erotic fan fic, his last entry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I can't tell if this is parody lol. Reads like a homo erotic fan fic, his last entry.


There's a scene in a Van Damme movie where this happens in fairness.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> There's a scene in a *Van Damme* movie where this happens in fairness.


The most homo erotic of action stars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 14, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> The term used was 'Laddy/laddie' as in lad. Commonly used in the UK and Ireland.


wait so what is wrong with that? Isn't that similar to pal or something?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> wait so what is wrong with that? Isn't that similar to pal or something?


Well yeah I would have said so tbh it's not something I could say maliciously lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 14, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Well yeah I would have said so tbh it's not something I could say maliciously lol


Is OP trolling lol? That's what i thought when i first read this, but then I saw the bit about discord and thought maybe OP has self esteem issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Bro. Seriosuly, it's awful the way your ex wife spoke to you and belittled you but find healthier ways to deal with that insecurity than anger and plotting violence.
> 
> What you described today was another altercation that you initiated. It wasn't necessary whatsoever, you ended up hurt because of it, you hurt him and it could have been really serious given you both fell on a marble floor. It sounds like you Ground and pounded him. For what? To make yourself feel better? .
> 
> Please leave this alone and honestly take some steps to deal with those demons it's going to get you in trouble/hurt or worse again and again. Let it go.


I do think you're right, I'm actually feeling more sore than I thought, I could barely lie down into bed and really don't relish getting up to use the bathroom in the morning.

The original point of contention around 'laddy' is really a non-issue now, it came down to me being assaulted from behind and then led to everything today. If that happened I don't think it would have escalated further than a push. I do understand that my temper went too far and as mentioned myself and my Irish neighbour did make things right. I doubt his Italian roommate will want to discuss what happened today.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeah tumbling around on marble does sound like it would leave a mark.

Tempers usually do fuck us over, hopefully this is the end of it now anyway.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 14, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I can't tell if this is parody lol. Reads like a homo erotic fan fic, his last entry.





savior2005 said:


> Is OP trolling lol? That's what i thought when i first read this, but then I saw the bit about discord and thought maybe OP has self esteem issues.


Same not sure if serious either considering all the crazy posts you can see on a Forum/internet.

If serious:

Sometimes you gotta just Hug your L’s and move on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Well how often do you see this ^ (use bro) @Shroomsday  ? I would be paranoid to be you right now. Thinking this guy may jump me for revenge or something.
> 
> Crazy stuff,


Until yesterday I'd barely ever seen either of them. Right now I'm more concerned with my hip and back, I can't even roll over on my side. I tried texting my ex to see if she could bring over some painkillers tomorrow morning and perhaps a muscle relaxant. It's soothed a bit now but hurts if I try to move.

I've been watching some counter techniques on YouTube in case Mario does try to fight me again but I expect I would contact the police if I felt genuinely threatened.


----------



## Sloan (Feb 14, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> Until yesterday I'd barely ever seen either of them. Right now I'm more concerned with my hip and back, I can't even roll over on my side. I tried texting my ex to see if she could bring over some painkillers tomorrow morning and perhaps a muscle relaxant. It's soothed a bit now but hurts if I try to move.
> 
> I've been watching some counter techniques on YouTube in case Mario does try to fight me again but I expect I would contact the police if I felt genuinely threatened.


Why do you keep texting your ex?  She roasted you both times you attempted to get her to comfort you :/

Based on that I expect another non satisfactory answer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Why do you keep texting your ex?  She roasted you both times you attempted to get her to comfort you :/
> 
> Based on that I expect another non satisfactory answer


I understand where you're coming from. She can be disrespectful but I think it's just frankness from being married as long as we were and also her age. There's a bit of a large age gap between us (she's older) compared to most couples and she has had a habit of talking down to me partly because of it. When all's said and done she has often been there when I need her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> Until yesterday I'd barely ever seen either of them. Right now I'm more concerned with my hip and back, I can't even roll over on my side. I tried texting my ex to see if she could bring over some painkillers tomorrow morning and perhaps a muscle relaxant. It's soothed a bit now but hurts if I try to move.
> 
> I've been watching some counter techniques on YouTube in case Mario does try to fight me again but I expect I would contact the police if I felt genuinely threatened.


Don't ever learn to fight from YouTube bro. 

Deffo contact police if you feel threatened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Why do you keep texting your ex?  She roasted you both times you attempted to get her to comfort you :/
> 
> Based on that I expect another non satisfactory answer


Yeah for real man.

The gym instance especially she was your trigger. Understand there's a familiarity and comfort with soemone you were married to though I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 14, 2021)

cuz you got choked out and didn't do nothing. you already typed too much on the internet. i would have came with the tool and none of that polite shit.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 14, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> I understand where you're coming from. She can be disrespectful but I think it's just frankness from being married as long as we were and also her age. There's a bit of a large age gap between us (she's older) compared to most couples and she has had a habit of talking down to me partly because of it. When all's said and done she has often been there when I need her.


Still skeptical on this being serious or fanfic/shitposting.

You got two options otherwise:

1. Hug your L and move on
2. Keep spiraling down the path of self destruction

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 15, 2021)

These are some amazing dwarf stories.

If there was no lockdown I would recommend krav maga lessons.

Aren’t the gyms closed too in the UK. I was reading an article about mental health going down in the UK because the lockdown is so strict.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 15, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> These are some amazing dwarf stories.
> 
> If there was no lockdown I would recommend krav maga lessons.
> 
> Aren’t the gyms closed too in the UK. I was reading an article about mental health going down in the UK because the lockdown is so strict.



They are and it fucking sucks. I haven't read the article you mention but you are 100% right, it fucking sucks and I defo am getting depressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 15, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> They are and it fucking sucks. I haven't read the article you mention but you are 100% right, it fucking sucks and I defo am getting depressed.


Here in the Netherlands politicians are trying to find a nice balance between death and mental health.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 15, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> They are and it fucking sucks. I haven't read the article you mention but you are 100% right, it fucking sucks and I defo am getting depressed.


Same bro, same. Working out at home isn't really cutting it as we're stuck in the same space. Mad deterioration of physical and mental health, ugh.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 15, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Here in the Netherlands politicians are trying to find a nice balance between death and mental health.



I don't know if that was supposed to be funny or not, but the way you phrased that made me laugh!


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 15, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> This morning I heard quite a bit of noise coming from one of my neighbours. I live in a block of flats so some residual noise is unavoidable time to time, but this was almost banging off the walls in volume. I woke up and considered putting on a robe because I was wearing Christmas pyjamas (they're cosier than my usual tshirt and shorts) but was spurred to immediate action by another loud crash.
> 
> I quite firmly knocked on their door, which was answered in a few moments by an Irish guy who looked at me quizzically. I said (quite politely) that I had heard a lot of commotion and wanted to make sure everything was alright. He looked surprised and said no no, it was all fine, to which I asked if that was the case could he mind the noise as it was rather disruptive. He said that was no problem, but decided to disrespectfully add 'laddy' to the end.
> 
> ...


So sorry that this happened to you. Try to get a legal consultation. Also was it the roommate that you didnt push that knocked you out? Also were you intimidated by the one you did push? As you are short and can use something like I was afraid of him to your advantage. You really could idc if its morally wrong but you getting knocked unconscious was worse. Sue the guy who put his hands on you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 15, 2021)

Wait the penny just dropped, I didn't even read this properly. I didn't realise you lived the UK, yeah Gym's are closed man.

They had us in the first half. Not gonna lie.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sloan (Feb 15, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Wait the penny just dropped, I didn't even read this properly. I didn't realise you lived the UK, yeah Gym's are closed man.
> 
> They had us the first half. Not gonna lie.


Thas a wrap.  gg


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 15, 2021)

Respect OP though, some genuinely hilarious bombs you dropped in this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2021)

Next chapter was going to be 'The UK' short for 'The Ukraine' and Mario walking around my bed menancingly as I was paralysed from my injured hip.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Feb 15, 2021)

You sound like one of 'those' people


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 15, 2021)

Ah posts went missing. Still waiting for the chapter from Mario's perspective. I think it will be gold.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2021)

I knew it was a shitpost

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 15, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I knew it was a shitpost


I'm gutted, I wanted it to be real. I saw a fight in the gym once that was almost as ridiculous but fully clothed so not as ridiculous. So I had hope it was real.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 15, 2021)

Nah just imagining danny devito everywhere


----------



## Gin (Feb 15, 2021)

this is the best alley thread in quite a while

shame it's not in the alley

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------

